# Venice in February?



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Was planning on a trip down to Venice around the middle of February. Was wonder what the tuna, wahoo,swordfish, etc..situation is around that time. Is bait plentiful enough during that time or should I stock up before I go?Haven't been down there yet, but it looks like it might happen this time.


----------



## Sig (Oct 4, 2007)

Depending on what the weather is doing the tuna and whaoo should be going off... I fished the lumps the past three years in mid february and will be there again the 15th 16th and 17th. We always come home with plenty of fish...


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

That is actually the weekend I was planning on being down there.

What can I count in the way of live bait (bonita, hard tails, menhaden, etc)?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *alanbarck (1/23/2008)*Was planning on a trip down to Venice around the middle of February. Was wonder what the tuna, wahoo,swordfish, etc..situation is around that time. Is bait plentiful enough during that time or should I stock up before I go?Haven't been down there yet, but it looks like it might happen this time.



Plenty of tuna yearround Venice in February. Depending on the weather/time of the month, they have moved off of the lump and back onto the drillships and floaters. PM Capt. Eddie for the latest on what the Venice tuna are doing. Last trip I decked for him towards the end of February last year, we actually saw a boat hooked up to a little ol' rat blue...in February!! It was wild.


----------



## Sig (Oct 4, 2007)

I fish with Captain Gary Bryant on the Redeye and we usually chunk pogies, menhaden, and bonita. Take the advice of The Blue Hoo and PM Capt. Eddie. He is one of the pros and could give you better advice...


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks gentlemen for the advice. I'm looking forward to the trip. Hope the weather cooperates.


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

Your best bet is to try and find some mullet. Swordfishing is off b/c weather can jump on you this time of year, not many staying out over night. There are always tuna somewhere around there, the Lump should still be good but thats no guarantee.


----------



## The Raven (Oct 8, 2007)

It would be really interesting to see if we could get a few crews of six together for a road trip to Venice sometime in the next month or two. I'll bet there are a lot of guys who would love to get a six-pack together.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Are the bonita and other bait fish pretty plentiful or would it be best to go stocked up with some frozen bait to get started off with?


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

You can buy pogies down there.Get 50-100 lbs to start. As you start catching bonito, start chunking them and use bigger chunks...bigger bait catches bigger fish. When you start catching blackfin, chunk the smaller ones, again using even bigger baits...too big for the blackfin is just right for YFT.

Harry


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

I like what I am hearing so far.... We are scheduled to meet the "Mother Lode" down there on the weekend of the 16th. I can't wait. This will be my first yellowfin trip and I have heard great things so far about the boat and Capt. We will be staying at the Kingslodge that weekend. So if any forum members are going to be down there that weekend give me a call. 390-6223

-Shane


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Looks like the WX isforcast to be pretty crappy this weekend. Is anybody still planning on going down there?


----------

